# icloud drive ne synchronise plus entre mes appareils



## Wren (12 Février 2021)

bonjour à tous

je suis utilisateur d'un iMac / iPhone et iPad
depuis qqs temps, ma synchronisation iCloud drive ne fonctionne plus entre mon mac et mes autres appareils
je veux dire que tout ce que rajoute dans mon drive via le finder du mac ne se retrouve (plus) ailleurs

j'avais cru lire que ça pouvait venir d'un fichier en particulier, mais je ne sais pas comment le trouver !

je précise que sur icloud.com ça n'est pas synchronisé non plus
le pb vient donc bien du mac

merci de votre aide

Wren

ps : je suis sur Big Sur 11.1


----------



## Wren (12 Février 2021)

je m'auto réponds... j'ai installé une application qui necessitait un redémarrage
ça a été long, j'ai l'impression qu'une màj s'est faite et là je revois les petits nuages d'icloud...


----------



## ADS (4 Février 2022)

Salut c'est quoi l'application?


----------

